# New here, I just purchased a MT285



## ninner (Feb 23, 2009)

Dosent look like theres much action in this part of the site I guess I'll read a little before asking any questions.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum ninner! We're glad you're here and hope you can do something to address the action issue in this section. Please feel free to jump in where ever suits you.  :cheers:


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome ninner!

Curious about the Challenger line of equipment. I've never heard anything negative from the few that owned them...and hey, that's a good thing IMO.

Where abouts in TX are you from?

SHARTEL


----------



## ninner (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in Victoria.

It seems like a nice enough little tractor. Agco credit is getting alot of them in off lease right now and they have some very reasonable prices. This one had less than 80 hours when I bought it.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to the board ninner, to be honest, Ive never seen one so I have no input for you but to say welcome


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The ones I have looked at seem to be real good quality and build. They are the same as any of the newer massy furgesons and agco tractors. Let us know how she performs


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Well buddy all I can say is I love this little MT295 I got and wow is the Hydro the best thing for a tractor under 100hp since sliced bread! Great little machine! Good luck.


----------

